# Fas CE supervisiors



## tommysmith (5 Jan 2010)

Does anyone know anything about what is involved in the role of fas CE supervisior?

A person asked me as he saw a job advert, all I could find out so far is that they do not work for Fas, they are employed by various Limited companies. I have checked out the relevant company with the CRO website,

Any further info?


----------



## Newpad (5 Jan 2010)

hello Tommysmith

Community Employment supervisors supervise community employment participants. Participants would be people who have been out of work for a certain amount of time and want to get more skills to get back into the work force. The scheme is part training part work experience.
The duties of the supervisor would vary according to the type of community employment scheme they are working for, some delegate more than others to the supervisor.
A scheme would have been set up by community and voluntary organisations who would set themselves up as a registered company and who would be approved by FAS and funded by FAS to employ particupants to work for that company. The duties of the participants would vary from scheme to scheme ie childcare, maintenance, administation etc. The supervisor also prepare reports for FAS and has other duties depending on the company they work for. 
More information are available on the FAS website http://www.fas.ie/en/Communities/Community+Employment/default.htm
if there is a job going, I am sure there is a job description for it your friend can request. 
Most CE schemes are run by community groups such as community childcare organisations, resource or community centres etc. Your friend could ask in their local centre if they run a scheme and perhaps talk to the supervisor there. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## tommysmith (5 Jan 2010)

Thanks Newpad


----------

